# Who Is Gonna Sit Their Ass Now?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just returned home from another night of Texas 5A "Friday Night Lights" high school football. Home game with both sides overflowing. Who was sitting on their ass during the national anthem? Not a single person in either grandstand, nor a player on either sideline.

I suspect we will see more players in the NFL take the low road, and join their Putz leader this weekend.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It's gaining steam.

It makes me sick to my stomach....literally.

Remind me. Are these the same "professionals" that get drunk, high, get arrested in bar fights and beat up their wives and girlfriends?

Yeah...thought so.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I may have posted this response before. Told my daughter if I ever caught her not standing during the anthem or in a parade when the flag passes, I would drag her home by her ear!!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I cut the cable 3 years ago.

Never watched much football anyway before that. Superbowl probably.

You couldn't pay me enough money to sit and watch these overpaid ferals dance, shuck and jive after all this.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The only sport I watch on TV is NASCAR .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I watch football because I like the game not the people playing it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

These guys seem to think that they are the African National Congress fighting Apartheid in South Africa. Winning that battle did not change the plight of the average South African black and neither will a "victory" by Black Lives Matter. There are much better ways to support a cause you believe in than being disrespectful to those Vets who gave so much, some all they ever would be to guarantee these people and anyone else have a right to protest. Calling for the death of police officers is wrong too. The more I hear this group talk, the more I ignore their core message out of disgust.


----------



## wnlee04 (Aug 30, 2016)

black lives matter OK we all matter in my views its just another way to cause separation and I might not be leave in the wars that have been started or fought but I beleave in the men and women that have fought and died in them football use to be a great sport now its a bunch of over paid bitches that care only about the money and not the sport it makes me sick I watch my son play football and its for the love of the sport it makes me sick


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Their ability to have access to media exposure makes them think they are relevant. They are not.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Boycott the NFL for a couple games or this season. They'll get the message.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Boycott the NFL for a couple games or this season. They'll get the message.


I wish that would work but the reality is that every game could be played without a single fan in attendance and the billions ($14 Billion in 2016) of media dollars will still flow. Eventually that would work but short term 1-3 years, the NFL wouldn't feel one ounce of financial pain if every fan stopped going to the game or stopped watching the games on tv.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I wish that would work but the reality is that every game could be played without a single fan in attendance and the billions ($14 Billion in 2016) of media dollars will still flow. Eventually that would work but short term 1-3 years, the NFL wouldn't feel one ounce of financial pain if every fan stopped going to the game or stopped watching the games on tv.


Hopefully, the messaging will come in the form of a 300 lb. patriotic linebacker giving that little extra effort when tackling, blocking, etc.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I believe that the reason I served was so that people are free to choose to Stand and respect or not, To bow their heads in prayer or not. They are perfectly free to do so.....
And we are perfectly free to shun them, to voice our disapproval for doing so....

The problem isn't that they are free to not respect the Flag or national Anthem....The problem is they have, for far too long, silenced our right to voice our disapproval of what they are doing.

That is now starting to turn in our favor.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't understand the reasoning of fighting for freedoms then getting pissed off when what you've fought for is exercised.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I don't understand the reasoning of fighting for freedoms then getting pissed off when what you've fought for is exercised.


Of course you don't.

These freedoms allow idiots a platform to misuse their roles in society, to sling rhetoric that is unproductive to the interest of most Americans. It is not the freedom that is being ridiculed, but the idiotic stance they are taking.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Of course you don't.
> 
> These freedoms allow idiots a platform to misuse their roles in society, to sling rhetoric that is unproductive to the interest of most Americans.


^^^^^ Sounds like something Castro would say.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> ^^^^^ Sounds like something Castro would say.


^^^^^ Sounds like something a dumbass liberal minded millennial would say.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We've all had time to think about this and my thought today is;

This bullshit of sitting in protest of the USA Flag and National Anthem as it relates to this terror organization "Black Lives Matter" is being conducted by fools who have no idea what anything in the US Constitution and specifically Bill of Rights says or means. 

It is nothing but boorish grandstanding that shows not their knowledge of Freedom/Liberty, but their stupidity and ignorance of a populist movement that is built on on thing. A LIE.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^ Sounds like something a dumbass liberal minded millennial would say.


So you think people should have freedom but then you berate them for exercising it. I understand you not agreeing with it, I don't either.

People have died for the right for those guys not to stand. Who am I to judge them of exercising that right ? As a Christian, I can't judge that person.

I'm a conservative and not a millennial and above average intelligence.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> So you think people should have freedom but then you berate them for exercising it. I understand you not agreeing with it, I don't either.
> 
> People have died for the right for those guys not to stand. Who am I to judge them of exercising that right ? As a Christian, I can't judge that person.
> 
> I'm a conservative and not a millennial and above average intelligence.


Again, you miss the point.

I am not berating them for exercising a freedom. I am berating them for taking an idiotic stance. That is my right.

Act a fool ...... get called a fool.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Again, you miss the point.
> 
> I am not berating them for exercising a freedom. I am berating them for taking an idiotic stance. That is my right.
> 
> Act a fool ...... get called a fool.


The fact is the flag is a symbol of freedom. People are refusing to stand and for those exercising that right you berate them. The reason you're berating them is because they are exercising their rights.

Just because you don't agree doesn't mean should berate them. But I recognize your right to do so.

It's similar to a guy saying he doesn't berate queers because they're queer, he berates them because they have sex each other.

Same difference.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lets see if the entire Seattle Seahawk team protests the Flag/National Anthem on Sunday as team leaders are proposing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> We've all had time to think about this and my thought today is;
> 
> This bullshit of sitting in protest of the USA Flag and National Anthem as it relates to this terror organization "Black Lives Matter" is being conducted by fools who have no idea what anything in the US Constitution and specifically Bill of Rights says or means.
> 
> It is nothing but boorish grandstanding that shows not their knowledge of Freedom/Liberty, but their stupidity and ignorance of a populist movement that is built on on thing. A LIE.


This about covers it nicely. Nuff said.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> The fact is the flag is a symbol of freedom. People are refusing to stand and for those exercising that right you berate them. The reason you're berating them is because they are exercising their rights.
> 
> It's similar to a guy saying he doesn't berate queers because they're queer, he berates them because they have sex each other.
> 
> Same difference.


Thank you for clarifying my thoughts for me. (A Watchman sure is thankful we have liberal minded folks around to help keep him on the right course).


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Thank you for clarifying my thoughts for me. (A Watchman sure is thankful we have liberal minded folks around to help keep him on the right course).


I clarified your words, not thoughts. Just like the police do not like when you envoke your rights, some people also do not like when others exercise their rights and start berating people.

It's fine to disagree, I disagree with the position the flag protesters are taking. I do not feel the need to say nasty things and berate them. Hopefully they will see the world in a different way in the future.

I can't expect people to respect my rights if I do not respect theirs.

With that I'm going to give you all the last words, I've voiced my opinion.

Thank you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you knuckleheads will indulge me, I'll share an interesting story.

My Father In Law an 80+- year old Son of The South Liberty and Freedom Constitution minded man despises the American Flag and what it stands for today. 

Well damn Slip, how can a man as you describe hate the American Flag? 

He hates it for the exact opposite reason that Kaepernick and the BLM dipwads hate it, because of what the US Government has become over the past 50+ years. 

A government that has spit upon working and middle class people in favor of the non-working parasites...a country/government that can win ANY WAR AGAINST ANY FOE BUT POLITICALLY CHOOSES NOT TO...A country/government that has allowed political correctness to rule...a country/government that has told God to go to Hell...the department of education, the billions sent to other nations, the allowance of illegals to suck us dry, 19 trillion in debt etc etc...that's why he hates the Flag

Ironic isn't it?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> If you knuckleheads will indulge me, I'll share an interesting story.
> 
> My Father In Law an 80+- year old Son of The South Liberty and Freedom Constitution minded man despises the American Flag and what it stands for today.
> 
> ...


Slip ...... I ain't indulging jack crap anymore, we are well past the point of indulging those who do not want to hurt anybody's feelings no matter their misguided path.

Now, to your Father In Law ..... he sounds like he just might be an American Patriot.

Ironic? Ya damn straight.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Slip ...... I ain't indulging jack crap anymore, we are well past the point of indulging those who do not want to hurt anybody's feelings no matter their misguided path.
> 
> Now, to your Father In Law ..... he sounds like he just might be an American Patriot.
> 
> Ironic? Ya damn straight.


The Gadsden Flag, The Confederate Battle Flag, The State Flag and The Molon Labe Flag fly over his farm. Not the US Flag...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The Gadsden Flag, The Confederate Battle Flag, The State Flag and The Molon Labe Flag fly over his farm.


Tell him I said hello ...... and thank you for his stance.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I don't understand the reasoning of fighting for freedoms then getting pissed off when what you've fought for is exercised.


SO what your saying is people here shouldn't be free to criticize them for disrespecting the Flag and Anthem? Freedom of speech goes just one way?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

New guy 101 said:


> SO what your saying is people here shouldn't be free to criticize them for disrespecting the Flag and Anthem? Freedom of speech goes just one way?


Constitutional lesson of the day^^^...discussion over. :vs_shake:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> SO what your saying is people here shouldn't be free to criticize them for disrespecting the Flag and Anthem? Freedom of speech goes just one way?


I said that I didn't understand it, not that you don't have a right to criticize. Infact I said the exact opposite, read all my posts.

Everyone is for freedom until it doesn't line up with some people's beliefs and practices. Not necessarily anyone here, just people in general.

Big difference.

I posted just to clear that up, I do not have anything else to add to the thread.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I said that I didn't understand it, not that you don't have a right to criticize. Infact I said the exact opposite, read all my posts.
> 
> Everyone is for freedom until it doesn't line up with some people's beliefs and practices. Not necessarily anyone here, just people in general.
> 
> ...


I know you didn't say they didn't have the right...You said you don't understand why people are using freedom of speech to criticize others who are using freedom of speech to disrespect the flag and anthem.... I was merely attempting to ascertain what you didin't understand about freedom of speech being a two way street....

Criticism is not an infringement of ones ability to express themselves but rather a reprecussion for doing so....It is allowed on both sides.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As far as I am concerned, he and the rest of them have the right to sit on their privileged asses. The NFL, has the right to protect their right while they, at the same time, have the right to prevent clubs from placing patriotic stickers on their helmets. After all, it is a private business, right? A private business that tilts heavily to the left, by the way.

Me? I have the right to call them what they are. I also have the right to have absolutely nothing to do with that particular business or any of their employees.

Want to question my right to call a spade a spade while refusing to do business with their employers? You want to question my right while defending their rights?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> As far as I am concerned, he and the rest of them have the right to sit on their privileged asses. The NFL, has the right to protect their right while they, at the same time, have the right to prevent clubs from placing patriotic stickers on their helmets. After all, it is a private business, right? A private business that tilts heavily to the left, by the way.
> 
> Me? I have the right to call them what they are. I also have the right to have absolutely nothing to do with that particular business or any of their employees.
> 
> Want to question my right to call a spade a spade while refusing to do business with their employers? You want to question my right while defending their rights?


Denton,

I stand in agreeance with your statement of their and your(our) rights regarding freedom of speech. I will also add that I disagree with the platform they are using to express themselves. A sporting event is funded by others for the entertainment of the spectators, it is the wrong venue to use to deliver a social or political opinion. The spectators are there to indulge in the sporting activity and its long held traditions, in this instance the National Anthem is one of those traditions that accompany the game.

Should any individual wish to utilize his right to free speech or expression, there are proper platforms to do so. Athletes/stars have many more options and access to media outlets than most and should utilize their own time and their own funding to do so. By doing so, they would lessen the scrutiny and gain some credibility.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Now we have a black female United States Navy personnel holding up a fist during the National Anthem.

You want to know what the punishment will be?

Nothing...nada...zip...zero.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I say....let her sit on her fat ass all day long for the next 20 years in Leavenworth.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm sick and tired of hearing about this. Colin Kaepernick is a fringe quarterback that hasn't played a meaningful snap in 2 seasons and he managed to find a way to put his face right back in media spotlight and they jump all over it like a fly on crap. You can blame ESPN for this getting as big as it is, they used to be a sports news network and now they're a sports opinion network. The other day somebody had the TV at work set to ESPN and one of the girls that I work with who knows nothing about football commented on how the guy with the afro had been on TV for 4 hours straight.

Long story short, this is the United States of America ,at least for now, and not the Peoples Republic of China or the Soviet Union. You have a god given unalienable right to freedom of expression which is guaranteed through the US Constitution which covers not standing for the national anthem. That being said a scene from Band of Brothers comes to mind; when Major Dick Winters makes Captain Sobel salute him after Sobel tried to blow him off. Winters said, "Captain Sobel you salute the rank and not the man." Thats how I feel about the national anthem. You don't stand for our current government, you don't stand for the police, you don't stand for the military. You stand because that flag represents freedom, you stand for the thousands of men and women, military and civilians, people that sacrificed life, limb, reputation, wealth, and everything else for the right to be free. It is a courtesy and a small one at that just in my opinion.

Also, I love football. I dedicated over a decade of my life playing the sport and right now football is one of the things that brings joy into my life. Friday night I watch or listen to local high school teams, Saturday is College Football day, Sunday NFL, Monday night NFL, Thursday Night either NFL or College whichever game I prefer. A few douchebags isn't going to ruin my fun or my love for the game. Ill just wish the worst ACL tear in history on them or in the case of Kaepernick he can get his spotlight before the game during the national anthem then sit on the bench for the rest of the game. Then here in a few years when he gets dropped from the league because he sucks as a player I'll choose to watch a sad ESPN 30 for 30 episode talking about how brave he was for what he did and how broke and despondent he is today and I'll smile a private smile.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If you're too lazy to stand up and show patriotism to this nation than you are too lazy to play.

be a man and show some respect to your country's flag.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Robie said:


> Now we have a black female United States Navy personnel holding up a fist during the National Anthem.
> 
> You want to know what the punishment will be?
> 
> Nothing...nada...zip...zero.


Well, that was one dumbass person. Did she really quote a dead dumbass anti-American rapper in her retarded reasoning for not standing for the National Anthem?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Shaq appeared on Fox with Friends condemning the platform of a football game.
Tony Stewart condemned the public display.
Others have distanced themselves.

And now? The Seattle Seahawks are planning a team demonstration in support of.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Shaq appeared on Fox with Friends condemning the platform of a football game.
> Tony Stewart condemned the public display.
> Others have distanced themselves.
> 
> And now? The Seattle Seahawks are planning a team demonstration in support of.


My contacts close to the NFL tell me that the Seahawks have changed their plans to sit in "protest" during the National Anthem and have decided to stand and link arms in a show of unity. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Never was a KISS fan, might have to rethink it now.

WATCH: Rock Legends KISS Take the Stage, Teach Anthem-Haters Epic Public Lesson


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

As a soldier/veteran I support the freedom of speech even if it is a message that I do not like. I just wish the coaches have the balls to bench the players that want to be moronic. I will suspect that they do not. On a side note I did see a news article where a coach said that any of his players sit during the anthem, they can sit thru ought the whole game on the bench.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Forgive me is someone already posted this story.

I love seeing people come together. This story brought tears to my eyes. Take a moment to read the whole thing.
After Weeks of National Anthem Controversy, Americans Send a Powerful Message During College Game


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Am I the only one that tears up during the National Anthem? :vs_sad:


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Am I the only one that tears up during the National Anthem? :vs_sad:


No Cricket.... I am a veteran and I attend many events with other veterans and it always invokes emotions in me and others. Just as Taps makes me tear up, so too does the Anthem.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

For me, it always happens at this point: "And the rockets' red glare, the bombs bursting in air, Gave proof thro' the night that our flag was still there."


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It will catch up to them, they will not always be high demand by the teams. And when they are up for trade, or on the bubble physically, it will be remembered. 
No one is guaranteed a contract, and the NFL is notorious for using them up, and throwing them away. Those players seem to be too stupid to know what is good for them.


----------

